# Eplan P8, PDF Export mit interaktiven Querverweisen?



## o.s.t. (17 März 2009)

P8: der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles. Also Mausklick auf Querverweis im exportierten PDF und man "springt" direkt dorthin. Sozusagen als Hyperlink...

Geht das? Wenn ja, wie muss ich das einstellen?

Ich meinte, ab Eplan 5.70 ging das, habs aber noch nicht versucht, da wir immer noch die 5.50 verwenden und jetzt neu auf P8 wechseln

thanx + gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## maxi (17 März 2009)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> P8: der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles. Also Mausklick auf Querverweis im exportierten PDF und man "springt" direkt dorthin. Sozusagen als Hyperlink...
> 
> Geht das? Wenn ja, wie muss ich das einstellen?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo, ich meine letzte Woche gehört zu haben das dies nicht geht.
Ich glaube das Eplan oder WSCad diese Funktion hat.


----------



## Astralavista (17 März 2009)

Bei P8 geht das auf jeden Fall.
Ist glaub ich schon standardmäßig so eingestellt.
Menü "Seite" --> "exportieren" --> "PDF..."


----------



## o.s.t. (17 März 2009)

Astralavista schrieb:


> ...Menü "Seite" --> "exportieren" --> "PDF..."


PDF: ja, interaktive Querverweise: leider nein 

o.s.t.


----------



## bgischel (17 März 2009)

Natürlich geht das. Einfach mal in der Online-Hilfe bspw. die Schlüsselwörter "vereinfachte Sprungfunktion" nachschauen...

In den Einstellungen unter Firma befinden sich die Optionen für einen PDF-Export (siehe Bildchen)...


----------



## o.s.t. (18 März 2009)

thanx euch allen!

eigentlich hat es von Anfang an funktioniert, aber ich bin mit der Maus zuwenig genau hingefahren, bzw. ich habe die türkisfarbenen Rähmchen um die Querverweise vermisst, wie ich sie von den Simatic PDF Handbüchern kenne. 

Naja, es funktioniert jetzt solala, aber nicht so wie ich es erwarte. Das mit dem Zoom auf dem Sprungziel finde ich nervend und wenn man den Zoom verkleinert oder ganz abschaltet, dann ist der Mauszeiger nicht genau auf Gegenverweis, sondern auf der Blattposition der Quelle...

...oder gibt es eine Funktion, das der Mauszeiger auf dem Zielblatt genau auf den Zielverweis springt (ohne Zoom) ?

o.s.t.


----------



## bgischel (19 März 2009)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> ...oder gibt es eine Funktion, das der Mauszeiger auf dem Zielblatt genau auf den Zielverweis springt (ohne Zoom) ?


Ohne Zoom nicht das ich wüßte... kannst es aber gerne bei Eplan anbringen...


----------

